# lighthouse



## vonnagy (Jul 9, 2004)

I took some pics of the whatipu a couple of weeks ago. I really love this lighthouse


----------



## santino (Jul 9, 2004)

wow!!!! wanna move to New Zealand


----------



## Karalee (Jul 9, 2004)

Your going to overcrowd the country before I get home at this rate :!: 

:roll: as always great shots, love number one the best. I so wish I could do that!


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jul 9, 2004)

Beautiful and riveting as always! You have such an eye


----------



## pilgrim (Jul 9, 2004)

beautiful work mark 
number one is my fav


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 9, 2004)

pakeha, ive figured it out. you have a central theme in all your pics.....


clouds. never just a bright blue sky, is that on purpose?



great shots by the way!!!!



md


----------



## Alison (Jul 9, 2004)

Great shots! It's a toss up between #1 and the last one with the lighthouse for my fav.


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 9, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> pakeha, ive figured it out. you have a central theme in all your pics.....
> 
> 
> clouds. never just a bright blue sky, is that on purpose?
> ...



yeppers, you are on to me. I love going out to take pics when the sky is 'challenging'


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 9, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> :roll: as always great shots, love number one the best. I so wish I could do that!


 

Think, I like #3 the most

In the lighthouse picture I like how the surf is braking in left foreground, but do not like that the lighthouse is centered in the frame. Do you have similar shot framed different or maybe crop the right side off.


----------



## jadin (Jul 9, 2004)

Ooooo! Look what I found... investigating now 

http://www.movetonz.org/


----------



## craig (Jul 9, 2004)

Knockout shots!!!!!!! I am fascinated by the water in the first frame. I guess the waves give the blurr effect while the clouds remain motionless? Obviously a long exposure, but minutes or seconds? Hopefully those are not your foot prints in the lower left of the frame.

I had a teacher who fully disliked all blue skies. In my infinite wisdom I never listened to him. Now I am thinking he may have been right.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 10, 2004)

beautiful pictures!!!

I dont want to go to NZ. It wouldn't make a difference.  
BUT
I would want your cloned brain


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 10, 2004)

craig said:
			
		

> Knockout shots!!!!!!! I am fascinated by the water in the first frame. I guess the waves give the blurr effect while the clouds remain motionless? Obviously a long exposure, but minutes or seconds? Hopefully those are not your foot prints in the lower left of the frame.
> 
> I had a teacher who fully disliked all blue skies. In my infinite wisdom I never listened to him. Now I am thinking he may have been right.



those are my foot prints 

The blur effect is a combination of the tide moving and a strong gust of wind, but i am not sure. I have similar shots but the reflection is smooth, i like this one because of the blur effect. I believe it was shot at 1/30 or 1/45 because I didn't have my tripod with me. 

The light on number 3 is odd because I found a large sheet of tin roofing i tried to use as reflector on the log. I should have taken more shots of it!


----------



## cowbert098 (Jul 10, 2004)

Amazing as always, the pictures look almost like they should be a scene in a movie.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't even know what to say.  Those are some of the most well thought out shots that I have ever seen.  They make you feel like you have been there.


----------



## Huminaboz (Jul 11, 2004)

...so when are you gonna sponsor photo trips to New Zealand? 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## thebassman (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow... those are probably some of the best photographs I've seen all week... I like every single one of them... some much emotion, and character in each shot.  Amazingly done.


----------



## Harpper (Jul 29, 2004)

It sucks that I don't have time to come to this forum more often. I can't believe I missed these pictures the first time around. Anyway, great shots you have here Mark! I really like your second one. The lighting is perfect with that shot...at least on my monitor. I like how it's pretty dark around the edges while the light pierces through.


----------



## Corry (Jul 29, 2004)

My favorite is number 1,2,3,4,&5!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 31, 2004)

Vonnagy! Don't paste any photos here on this forum! So what that you are a moderator? I'm getting upset seein your photos!!!  And jealous  agrrrrhhh.


----------

